# Using your iPhone's internet connection for your laptop



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

*"Tether" Using your iPhone's internet connection for your laptop*

For recreational purposes only:

Feature: Use Your iPhone's Internet Connection On Your Laptop

Haven't tried this, can't attest to it, do not attempt without the 6GB data plan unless you want to sell your house or car to pay for that mistake.

Otherwise, tether away.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

An alternative, especially in airports is to subscribe to the Bongo service. I did this month's ago when I was in an airport in the US and had a few hours to kill. I signed up for a 3 month promotion but they have kept the price at $9.95 per month for unlimited wifi. One of the benefits that I discovered is that they have a partnership with Bell Mobility in Canada and since Bell has all of the Starbucks wifi, I'm covered in a lot of places. 

It has been one of the reasons I've been able to survive without a data plan on my 1st gen iPhone up to now. I think that all of the airports in North America are covered by Bongo as well. While it is not the same as what the iPhone 3G will now provide legitimately in Canada, it has worked out pretty well. I will probably keep subscribing at $10 a month even after I switch to a new iPhone with plan.


----------



## crunchiespg (Oct 24, 2007)

Oakbridge said:


> An alternative, especially in airports is to subscribe to the Bongo service. I did this month's ago when I was in an airport in the US and had a few hours to kill. I signed up for a 3 month promotion but they have kept the price at $9.95 per month for unlimited wifi. One of the benefits that I discovered is that they have a partnership with Bell Mobility in Canada and since Bell has all of the Starbucks wifi, I'm covered in a lot of places.
> 
> It has been one of the reasons I've been able to survive without a data plan on my 1st gen iPhone up to now. I think that all of the airports in North America are covered by Bongo as well. While it is not the same as what the iPhone 3G will now provide legitimately in Canada, it has worked out pretty well. I will probably keep subscribing at $10 a month even after I switch to a new iPhone with plan.


starbucks wifi is free anyway, so you would be covered without paying!!!


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

crunchiespg said:


> starbucks wifi is free anyway, so you would be covered without paying!!!


Not in Canada it ain't. It costs anywhere from $7/hour --> $45 a Month, depending on your provider.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Does anyone know if Rogers can track this? I only want to use it for sending/receiving emails while on the road, and light web browsing (no downloads).


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

zlinger said:


> Does anyone know if Rogers can track this? I only want to use it for sending/receiving emails while on the road, and light web browsing (no downloads).


If you're referring to tethering, of course they can. Data is data is data. "Light web browsing" tethering a cell phone to a computer is going to burn data like nothing you've ever seen. Doing it all the time would put even the 6GB/$30 plan at high risk. Don't do this for even one minute--really, not even for a minute--without a data plan. Really.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I successfully tethered my 3G to a MacBook. I have the 6GB plan, so would assume that I will be okay.

I only did some light web surfing for about 5 minutes. No heavy duty sites or downloads. I hope that Ted doesn't mind if I do this once in a while at a cafe or the airport.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

zlinger said:


> I successfully tethered my 3G to a MacBook. I have the 6GB plan, so would assume that I will be okay.
> 
> I only did some light web surfing for about 5 minutes. No heavy duty sites or downloads. I hope that Ted doesn't mind if I do this once in a while at a cafe or the airport.


I'm not sure why you're asking the way you did, I guess. "Ted" doesn't care so long as you don't go over your 6GB in a month, and don't expect any warning if you do.

But if what you're actually asking is if you're using the café connection, as in wifi, or the airport connection, yes you might be paying separately for that, if you sign in and agree to it.

Otherwise, it doesn't matter if you're in a café, at the airport, or in a strip club in Sarnia. If you're using Rogers' wireless data, it's covered by your 6GB plan. The 6GB plan *allows* tethering. Other Rogers' data plans, not so much.


----------



## AgentXXL (May 2, 2008)

HowEver said:


> I'm not sure why you're asking the way you did, I guess. "Ted" doesn't care so long as you don't go over your 6GB in a month, and don't expect any warning if you do.


I actually suspect the opposite... Ted and gang would love us to exceed our 6GB limit. That way they can rack up OBSCENE data charges against us. Let's face it, they're in the game to make money before the wireless bandwidth auction affects them. Hence, no warning... use it to your hearts content for all the Rogers gang cares, but be prepared to pay for it!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

AgentXXL said:


> I actually suspect the opposite... Ted and gang would love us to exceed our 6GB limit. That way they can rack up OBSCENE data charges against us. Let's face it, they're in the game to make money before the wireless bandwidth auction affects them. Hence, no warning... use it to your hearts content for all the Rogers gang cares, but be prepared to pay for it!


That's kind of what I meant.

But overages on the $30/6GB plan are "50¢ per MB for the first 60MB, 3¢ per MB thereafter."

The cost of not using a data plan, or tethering with the wrong data plan? That's more like $.05/*KB*.

Overages on other plans ranges from $0.03/MB to $10/MB.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I will need to watch closely the network setting for data usage in the iPhone for accumulated upload and download to keep it under 6GB. I hope that it is accurate, and tracks data when tethering.


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

True Starbucks isn't free but Williams Coffee Pub is very much free! Although we have more Starbucks locations in K/W I still prefer to go to Williams. Not only free WiFi but the food is real food, made fresh & the locations are usually 3 times the size so you actually have a place to sit down!



fyrefly said:


> Not in Canada it ain't. It costs anywhere from $7/hour --> $45 a Month, depending on your provider.


----------



## crunchiespg (Oct 24, 2007)

fyrefly said:


> Not in Canada it ain't. It costs anywhere from $7/hour --> $45 a Month, depending on your provider.


yes it is, i live in calgary, i use starbucks free wifi lots..


----------



## MikeyXX (Aug 2, 2008)

HowEver said:


> The 6GB plan *allows* tethering. Other Rogers' data plans, not so much.


How do you know this? I was told specifically when I signed up for the package that tethering is not covered and there is an additional charge. 

Mind you, I'm not arguing whether they would know I'm tethering, what I'm asking is why do you think they *allow* tethering?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

MikeyXX said:


> How do you know this? I was told specifically when I signed up for the package that tethering is not covered and there is an additional charge.
> 
> Mind you, I'm not arguing whether they would know I'm tethering, what I'm asking is why do you think they *allow* tethering?


How do I know? Because Rogers and thousands of Rogers customers have confirmed it. The 6GB plan covers every type of data through all of Rogers' access points. Here is a FAQ from another site.



Mark Rejhon said:


> *MINI-FAQ for the 6GB/$30 Data Plan*
> 
> FAQ Version 1.1
> Updated July 16th, 2008. Answers accurate and tested, based on many reports within this thread, as well as personal experience
> ...


If tethering were not allowed, Rogers would specify that.

Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone

Here is the legal language from that page. Rogers says you can't use the 30GB with a "PC Card" but people do without being charged extra.



Rogers said:


> Offer available between July 11 and August 31, 2008 and is subject to change without notice. Offer does not apply to laptop access cards. Offer cannot be combined with any other promotional data offers. Data usage is measured in the Kilobytes transmitted over the Rogers Wireless data network (usage will be rounded to the next full Kilobyte). While roaming outside of Canada, standard U.S. and international roaming rates apply. Visit rogers.com/roaming for our roaming rates and destinations. Activation of the 3G Smartphone Data Plan on Apple® iPhone™ 3G is subject to the Terms and Conditions for iPhone Voice and Data Packages provided in the iPhone Voice & Data Packages brochure. In connection with your 3G Smartphone Data Plan, a Data Early Cancellation Fee (DECF) applies if, for any reason, your service is terminated prior to the end of your 36-month term. The DECF is the greater of (i) $25 or (ii) $5 per month remaining in the term, to a maximum of $100 (plus applicable taxes), and applies in addition to the Early Cancellation Fee (ECF) for termination of your voice plan service agreement.


----------



## MikeyXX (Aug 2, 2008)

Well presented. Sounds good, thanks.


----------

